# RHD car for sale in Spain?



## ruthbcn (May 3, 2016)

My partner and I are moving back to the UK next month from Barcelona and we would like, if possible, to buy a UK registered, right hand drive car to drive back in. Does anyone know of any car dealerships that might have what we're looking for? Or is anyone looking to sell off their own old banger? Preferably based in or around the Barcelona area but we would consider traveling further afield to pick the car up. Thanks for your help!

Ruth


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

ruthbcn said:


> My partner and I are moving back to the UK next month from Barcelona and we would like, if possible, to buy a UK registered, right hand drive car to drive back in. Does anyone know of any car dealerships that might have what we're looking for? Or is anyone looking to sell off their own old banger? Preferably based in or around the Barcelona area but we would consider traveling further afield to pick the car up. Thanks for your help!
> 
> Ruth


Pick up some english press... there are a lot of british car dealers who take in uk reg as part x... perhaps a few calls will bring up one who has something they want to sell...

careful with "bangers" for a long trip!


----------



## ruthbcn (May 3, 2016)

thanks for the advice!


----------



## Desiato (Jun 1, 2015)

I would have offered you my Ford Focus but the MOT has expired and there's no way to get one outside of the UK. How annoying is that? :rant:


----------



## eshasun (Aug 14, 2016)

Hi Ruth,

Did you have any luck with finding a UK car? My partner and I are in the exact same position and hoping to drive back to the UK in October from Barcelona.

Thanks, Ema


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

eshasun said:


> Hi Ruth,
> 
> Did you have any luck with finding a UK car? My partner and I are in the exact same position and hoping to drive back to the UK in October from Barcelona.
> 
> Thanks, Ema


By UK car in Spain - are you talking about a UK registered car ( with British license plates and everything inc MOT )
or would a former British RH drive car but now under Spanish plates plus full 12 month ITV do ?


----------



## polmac (Jun 5, 2016)

Hi
I drove down to Benalmadena last week, from Glasgow, in a fiat Doblo which I bought 2 months ago specifically for that job. We had a fair bit of stuff, and a dog. It was my intention to drive it back in October, when I need to return. However, it was a long drive and I was considering shipping it back and flying myself. Selling it here would suit me fine.
If you're interested, I can provide further details.


----------



## eshasun (Aug 14, 2016)

polmac said:


> Hi
> I drove down to Benalmadena last week, from Glasgow, in a fiat Doblo which I bought 2 months ago specifically for that job. We had a fair bit of stuff, and a dog. It was my intention to drive it back in October, when I need to return. However, it was a long drive and I was considering shipping it back and flying myself. Selling it here would suit me fine.
> If you're interested, I can provide further details.


Hi  How much were you hoping to get for it? Does it still have a MOT? Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

polmac said:


> Hi
> I drove down to Benalmadena last week, from Glasgow, in a fiat Doblo which I bought 2 months ago specifically for that job. We had a fair bit of stuff, and a dog. It was my intention to drive it back in October, when I need to return. However, it was a long drive and I was considering shipping it back and flying myself. Selling it here would suit me fine.
> If you're interested, I can provide further details.





eshasun said:


> Hi  How much were you hoping to get for it? Does it still have a MOT? Thanks


Moderator note - please continue negotiations by PM only

eshasun you will need to join in the forum a bit more before your PM facility is activated


----------

